# Are these pure dolls?



## secuono (Apr 19, 2013)

Something about them doesn't look right to me...Besides the pricing is freakishly low...

http://winchester.craigslist.org/grd/3753747276.html


----------



## SheepGirl (Apr 20, 2013)

The one in the first picture does not. The other two pictures look okay.

That said I've seen 3/4 Babydolls look like purebreds. Only way to tell them a part was that they were 2-3 inches taller than the purebreds. Unless they have papers on them there is no way to know for sure they are purebred. Also there are no full body shots of any of the sheep so it's hard to say what they are especially since you can't see their bodies, back legs, etc.

And based on that ad, I wouldn't buy anything from these people as they don't know what they're talking about so who knows the quality of care their animals are getting. Babydolls will NOT produce 100+ lbs of meat--they simply are not big enough (not even a Suffolk market lamb will produce that much meat). IMO (haven't weighed wool) Babydolls will NOT produce 5-8 lbs of wool. I think they would produce no more than 2-4 lbs, because they are small (less surface area for wool to grow) and they have a short staple length (~3 inches). My sheep are being sheared on Sunday so I will weigh their wool and see what it comes out to. But in the past when I would pick fleeces up to put in trash bags, they were really light, nothing like the 5 lb dumbbell my parents use as a door stop for their bathroom door lol!

And being polled has nothing to do with ease of shearing (not shaving)--at least that's what my shearer said to me two years ago when I asked how she sheared Jacob sheep ("same way I shear non-Jacob sheep" ).

And from what I see in the photos, the grass looks REALLY short, so I'd be worried about parasites.


----------



## secuono (Apr 20, 2013)

When I saw that first picture, it just screamed mutt to me. Rest just look off, the price also immediately put me off. All males are 300, all females are 500, all wethers are 150, in VA or in NY, all the same pricing. Huge pain, since I only had one lamb born and it's a ram...Need to get a new ewe or two, my 2 girls are getting old and I don't want to stress them too much with lambing. 
Need this ram lamb to sell so I can buy an ewe! But the only person that is interested is very creepy to say the least...I won't sell to someone totally clueless and refusing to learn.


----------



## BrownSheep (Apr 20, 2013)

Polled sheep are easier to shear IMO. Our two rams have spiral horns and it is a pain in the rear to get around them and shear around their ears.

They do look like mixes to me, and while their pricing is lower it isn't the lowest I've seen.


----------



## SheepGirl (Apr 21, 2013)

secuono said:
			
		

> When I saw that first picture, it just screamed mutt to me. Rest just look off, the price also immediately put me off. All males are 300, all females are 500, all wethers are 150, in VA or in NY, all the same pricing. Huge pain, since I only had one lamb born and it's a ram...Need to get a new ewe or two, my 2 girls are getting old and I don't want to stress them too much with lambing.
> Need this ram lamb to sell so I can buy an ewe! But the only person that is interested is very creepy to say the least...I won't sell to someone totally clueless and refusing to learn.


My neighbor sold his flock of Babydolls for $150/head. They were purebred & registered.


----------



## BHOBCFarms (May 6, 2013)

SheepGirl said:
			
		

> secuono said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In California, you can't get a babydoll ewe for less than $450-500, and rams and wethers range around $350.


----------



## MDres (May 7, 2013)

secuono said:
			
		

> Something about them doesn't look right to me...Besides the pricing is freakishly low...
> 
> http://winchester.craigslist.org/grd/3753747276.html


Did you see the ad the other day selling "Doppler" sheep???? I am assuming they meant Dorper??? I know very little about sheep, just what I can remember from college days and the few I've helped vet.... But that ad sounded wonky, too...


----------



## SheepGirl (May 7, 2013)

MDres said:
			
		

> secuono said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol I see that ad all the time. I'm sure they mean Dorper. I can't really remember the ad but I do believe it is a livestock auction that probably has a lot of Dorper sheep coming in.


----------



## secuono (May 7, 2013)

I avoid ads where they cannot even spell words that are directly related to the critter they sell...Very unprofessional. 

Ugh, well, I had found two other people selling for cheap up south of that ad, but they never returned the email or phone call....also annoys me. 
Everything else is at the standard high pricing.


----------



## CritterZone (May 7, 2013)

MDres said:
			
		

> secuono said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe "Doppler" sheep can predict the weather?


----------



## Bridgemoof (May 7, 2013)

We see the Doppler sheep ad all the time too. Funny.


----------

